# طلب datasheet



## ahmed-5 (19 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ..
طلب مساعدة محتاج Datasheet لكيبل يربط جهاز matrox meteor 2 multi channel الى ثمانية BNC 
need DataSheet for connector between 8 BNC to matrox meteor 2 multi channel
 cable name in the guide HD44M to 8 BNC
مع الشكر الجزيل​


----------

